# Need 96 Pathfinder Antenna Wiring Info



## whalensdad (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a 96 Pathfinder with an aftermarket stereo. The idiot who installed the aftermarket stereo, cut the antenna cable to remove the Nissan proprietary 2 prong connection and spliced in the standard single prong connection. I get a lot of static coming through the radio and want to replace the antenna/antenna wire. When I look into the fender (from the door jamb) I don't see where the antenna wire goes through the frame into the interior of the car. Is there something special about how Nissan manufactured the antennas for the 96 Pathfinders?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

whalensdad said:


> I have a 96 Pathfinder with an aftermarket stereo. The idiot who installed the aftermarket stereo, cut the antenna cable to remove the Nissan proprietary 2 prong connection and spliced in the standard single prong connection. I get a lot of static coming through the radio and want to replace the antenna/antenna wire. When I look into the fender (from the door jamb) I don't see where the antenna wire goes through the frame into the interior of the car. Is there something special about how Nissan manufactured the antennas for the 96 Pathfinders?


If you can't see it through the door jam, I'll bet it's routed from the fender to the firewall. Have you thought about going to a wrecker for your anntenae? Go pull it out yourself and that way, you'll learn how to re and re the anntenae.


----------

